# WOW !!! What a change...



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That hardwood looks better than Boston Garden ever did. :yay: :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> That hardwood looks better than Boston Garden ever did. :yay: :yay:


But SLOW as molasses.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

In fact, I am a little ticked because I come on bbb.net to for discussion, not for visually pleasing elements.

Site crash/slowdown is unbearable....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't like it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not liking this at all. Like Ed said, this thing is ssssslllllloooooowwwwwww. Not to mention that I feel like I am in the Miami Heat forum with these awful colors.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not to mention that all of my ucash disappeared.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And did I mention that the navigation is ridiculously bad?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And that I hate this change?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It reminds me of somebody wearing a brown sweater with some boots.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

too dayuum slow


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

hate it.


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

The speed will improve. We are just working on that right now. The site was only released about an hour ago. It will take us 2-3 days to adjust and tweak.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

everytime I get used to a new change, they change it again...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

its not bad, not great but not bad..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ahh this is ugly.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wouldn't you think that moderators that spends hours and hours of time on bbb.net would get couple days of heads-up so they can warn posters of this drastic change?

This IS a big change.... I feel like we got sold off.

I am not liking this a single bit, and I am not going to hide it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> But SLOW as molasses.....


Sooooo true :curse:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

not really that slow for me, the speed seems about the same. I kinda like it, kinda don't


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I tried to post several times yesterday in response to what some of you were saying - but it never made it...

Feels kinda like eating off an apple tree before the fruit's ripe. :whistling:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the speed has picked up but I hate having to learn how to navigate the site quickly again...I feel like a 60 year old whose on the computer for the 1st time right now..."how do I do that again?"


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the speed has picked up but I hate having to learn how to navigate the site quickly again...I feel like a 60 year old whose on the computer for the 1st time right now..."how do I do that again?"


Exactly - I'll probably be doing some silly things today while experimenting. :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I t hink it will grow on us. But at the same time, I wish they made it easier to navigate especially when it comes to the football forums. We have to click on all type of links just to get to the Cowboys forum.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow I gotta get used to this. I used to love those drop down menu's.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Wow I gotta get used to this. I used to love those drop down menu's.


I am very sure they are working on an easier nav bar.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Exactly - I'll probably be doing some silly things today while *experimenting*. :biggrin:


You can smoke it, but don't INHALE. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it just me or is it again slower ? :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Is it just me or is it again slower ? :curse:


If it's only slower, that's not bad at all!

Earlier, Ninjatune crashed the database 4 times when he was padding his post count.

LOL


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least he's not a thief :clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

> Earlier, Ninjatune crashed the database 4 times when he was padding his post count.


Ha.... wouldn't doubt it if that was the reason.



> At least he's not a thief :clap2:


ZING!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

They call me Robinhood....


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

better than before at least


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

but still much to be desired


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lol... very nice pad job!

Three posts, and no real message came across.

:lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

That takes talent....


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

ill be here all day


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> They call me Robinhood....


lol

Then you gotta be the poorest man on earth ... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

and..... I AM!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

hmm.. This is gonna take some getting used to, but its not all that bad, I guess.


----------

